# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  زیبایی و قدرت سیلور لایت راببینید

## ehsan2007

توی اینترنت داشتم گشتی میزدم دنبال کاراییهای سیلور لایت بودم که این صفحرو دیدم

زیباست حتما اگه سیلور لایت نصبه روی کامپیوترتون ببینیدش
http://www.windowsvista.si/main.htm?lang=1033

----------


## merlin_vista

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserv...d/default.html

----------


## DotNet_King

میشه بیشتر راجع به کار سیلور لایت و آدرس دانلودش توضیح بدید؟

----------


## shervinrv

> توی اینترنت داشتم گشتی میزدم دنبال کاراییهای سیلور لایت بودم که این صفحرو دیدم
> 
> زیباست حتما اگه سیلور لایت نصبه روی کامپیوترتون ببینیدش
> http://www.windowsvista.si/main.htm?lang=1033


واقعا معرکه بود
دستت درد نکنه

----------


## my_blithe

silverLight روی سیستمم نصب نمیشه به اینترنت اکسپلورر ربط بداره/؟

----------


## maalimom

www.30cell.com
اولین سایت تلاوت آنلاین قرآن کریم   ببینید برای الگو گرفتن بد نیست

----------


## seyedhossein.seyedazad

http://adccorporation.brinkster.net

----------


## rezawili

فک نمیکنم زیبایی و قدرت silverlight بدرد کسی بخوره لطفا آموزش silverlight رو بذارید  :عصبانی:

----------


## mehran_sh_t

> http://adccorporation.brinkster.net


دوست عزیز این که فلشه!!؟؟

----------


## maalimom

سلام اين سايت سايت رو با با سيلور لايت ساختم يه جيز مثل google map ساختم ولي از  google api استفاده نكردم 
صفر تا صد اين سايت بومي شده است
www.mapcs.ir

----------


## elielina

سلام
یه اسلاید شو با سیلورلایت میخام
کسی داره؟

----------

